# What's YOURS?



## Brother John (Nov 20, 2002)

What is your FAVORITE yellow belt technique?
Mine used to be Sword & Hammer, 
Now it's Attacking Mace.
what about you???
Your Brother
John
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 20, 2002)

delayed sword...

works with almost anything


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Delayed Sword does seem to be what I end up using the most often when I am unexpectedly attacked with a right attack.  Funny how that works.....the technique I have been doing the longest is the one that i spontaneously use!  Hmmmm:shrug:


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 20, 2002)

Today, I'd say "Mace of Aggression" is my favorite.  That raking hammerfist is wicked....

Tomorrow, it could be something different, say "Sword of Destruction" or "Delayed Sword".

So many gems, so little time to mine them....

Tad


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 20, 2002)

Intellectual Departure.
Just because I like the flow of the technique


----------



## Kirk (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Intellectual Departure.
> Just because I like the flow of the technique *



Ditto.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 20, 2002)

I like delayed sword.  It flows into 5 swords so well.

Sincerely 

JD


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 20, 2002)

I think it will be sword of destruction.    Dont know yet, but. It lets me hit them with timing pattern 1.  



Sincerely

JD


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hit 1 Pearl 2??

Just kidding JD.  How are you man?  Tell Brother John hi for me when you get a chance.  

Later,

Jeff


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 20, 2002)

Well...I will have to say Delayed sword, a lot envolved there!!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 20, 2002)

Delayed Sword


----------



## Seig (Nov 20, 2002)

Alternating Maces


----------



## Klondike93 (Nov 20, 2002)

Attacking Mace - More there than you realize.



:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 20, 2002)

Grab me, and I'll introduce myself to you, and you won't like!


----------



## Seig (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Grab me, and I'll introduce myself to you, and you won't like! *


Yes, that one is fun.


----------



## habanero_heat (Nov 21, 2002)

Quite interesting to note that all of those are in my yellow belt syllabus.
Could it be that the old ones are the best?
:asian:


----------



## habanero_heat (Nov 21, 2002)

BTW after sword and hammer, i have promised myself never to greet a kenpoist by grabbing their shoulder from behind:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Alternating Maces *



Why do you like alternating maces that much?


----------



## Brother John (Nov 21, 2002)

> Attacking Mace - More there than you realize.



I couldn't agree more. 
I can make an entire one hour class just over that technique alone!
CHOCKED full O' Goodness!!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *What is your FAVORITE yellow belt technique?
> Mine used to be Sword & Hammer,
> ...



Well John,
If we're quoting from the original ten techniques taught, I'd have to say "buckling branch" because of the sophistocated actions within it [one of the main reasons it was taken out and placed in later techniques and extensions in the system].
However, if we're using the updated syllabus, the Alternating Maces because it's a foundation used for many of the intermediate freesyle techniques. However I have to say that I'm really partial to attacking mace [whether you do the front kick or roundhouse kick versions]
I hope that I was of some servcie,
KENPOJOE
www.rebeloskenpokarate.com
http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/
:::Getting off my soapbox now::: :soapbox:


----------



## Klondike93 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by habanero_heat _
> 
> *Quite interesting to note that all of those are in my yellow belt syllabus.
> Could it be that the old ones are the best?
> :asian: *



Well that is the theme of the thread 





> What is your FAVORITE yellow belt technique?



:shrug: 



:asian:


----------



## KenpoPower (Nov 21, 2002)

Intellectual Departure......Depending on the yellow list you use.  

Delayed Sword for it's simplistic, but effective, universal adaptations. Which, I believe, is used on all lists.

Http://members.aol.com/arsenalkenpo/home.html


----------



## Seig (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Why do you like alternating maces that much? *


I like it several reasons.  One is that it is a fantastic teaching tool.
It embodies several of the yellow belt rules.
Distance is your best friend.
Whatever the attitude, so is the response.
Whenver blocking on the outside of an opponent's arm, do so at or above the elbow, never below it.
Deflection, then infliction of pain.
Then look at some of the principles involved in it.  You get to see what torquing can really add for the first time.
Add to that the fact that it is a technique that works against a myriad of attacks, not just a push.  The technique flows very well and introduces multiple hand strikes.  There are a lot of reasons I like this technique so much, these are just a few.


----------



## habanero_heat (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Well that is the theme of the thread
> 
> ...



OOPS! or "how to make yourself look stupid":iws: 

Anyway, my favourite at the moment is checking the storm, mainly because of the variation in the movement, it feels very 'fluid'

Least favourite, intellectual departure. (but thats just because i haven't learned to back kick properly!)


----------



## sealth (Mar 2, 2007)

id have to say clutching feathers


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a fan of mace of aggression.  It's fast, powerful, and oh so aggressive.


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 2, 2007)

Alternating Maces here.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd have to say the one where hit and check the guy.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 2, 2007)

Locking Arm "B".


----------



## masherdong (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm, it would be a toss up betwee Flashing Swords, Swords of Fury, or Eye of the Storm.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 3, 2007)

I would have to say

"Swords of Fury"

Brian Jones


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm a big fan of both Delayed Sword and Sword of Destruction. I'm not sure I could pick between them.


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 3, 2007)

Chinese Sword.


----------



## Mikael151 (Mar 5, 2007)

It always changes...but today it's Raking Mace.


----------

